# I'm young, have IBS, and need good advice!



## tonysgirl (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey everyone this is my first post- I'm 16, and it's really hard for me to balance school and IBS, I'm often forced to go to school when I've having an 'episode', because where I go you can only miss 14 days of school ALL year..for many of you who also suffer you know how it is to miss school/work. I'm currently taking Levsin when I need it ,and Pepto for the sudden D flare-up's. Does anyone out there have any advice,recipes, or anything that may help me in the up coming school year? Thank You All! -Courtney


----------



## Liz143 (May 2, 2001)

Hi, I'm also in high school, I'll be a senior. I've been dealing with the same rules so here's some advice.1. get on the 504 plan asap, if you dont know what it is ask your counsler2. are you sickest in the morning? get your classes for next year so that your easiest classes are in the morning3. get a pass from the nurse that says "to nurse any time as needed" so you can wave it at a teacher and go4. talk to your teachers the first day of school, tell them that you have a medical condition and you may have to leave without asking so they know5. dont give up!Good luck!


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

hi there. im 16 too. i have ibsd/c. im on tums right now and thats about it. i know exacty what you mean by balancing schol and IBS> school can be a real stressor at times, and itsreally hard going out wiht your friends for pizza when you cant even have any! i usally skip breakfast at the times when im having a bad episoe, bring osmething simple for lunch, like crackes, an wait until i get home for a snack/ dinner. i know exactly what your going through, just hang in there


----------



## angeluv (Feb 19, 2002)

Hi Everyone,I am sooo sorry I have not posted in such a long while. I had major computer problems, health problems myself, and am now recovering from surgery. At last, my computer is running, no email yet, and things are getting better!To update you on my son...My son graduated!!! We had to fight tooth and nail to get him through it all but, he is a ROCK! He proved them all wrong, caught up on missing work, passed with good grades, and walked across the stage! I am so proud of him! Here is some things we did that may give some of you students an idea that may help you. Like someone else has mentioned...Get a doctor's note to be put in your files at school. Make sure he/she includes that you may need to use the restroom several times a day, perhaps for undetermined amounts of time. That way your IBS is documented, they cannot say they did not know! See if the doctor will write a note stating it would be better to use the teacher's restroom. We all know what all goes on in the students bathroom...the deans certainly knows! My son did almost get in trouble for driving off campus to use the bathroom at a store down the street from the school. To me, that is pretty drastic measures for someone to have to take. Instead of taking a full homebound program, if possible, ask to be placed on a part-time homebound program. Depending on how your classes are structured, you may be able to go home for your free blocks (they are on block scheduling here). The reason I finally got him in that set up was because the homebound teachers could not teach the technical classes or the chemistry classes he was in. We determined that his first block teacher was cool in letting him use the restroom (that class was not as structured as say, English or math). He had a block off and came home. The homebound teacher usually came during that block, once a week, for English. He went back for tha last block, chemistry, which, that teacher became incredibly helpful and supportive of him. She helped him get caught up, tutored him after school, etc. An awesome person! He also went to a night school class to finish up on other classes he needed to make up. That was great because he was able to work at his own pace...on a good day, he did alot of work! One English class was finished in a week and a hlaf! I have to say the teachers there were awesome too and very supportive of him. Things I have learned...BE PERSISTANT! There is almost always a simple solution to a problem! Things can be worked out, somehow, someway! PEOPLE CAN BE IGNORANT! If people do not understand IBS, they need to be educated! The deans told my son that they thought he was using IBS as an excuse! Mamma Bear here copied "Molly's Brocure" (found on this site) and marched into the dean's office with a copy for everyone that needed an education on IBS.







We highlighted any statement that we had heard from anyone at the school. FIND ANOTHER SPECIALIST if you are getting no where with the doctor you have, even if it means you have to go outside your city or county! We had to do that and, so far, so good. My son was taken off the meds he took forever and put on a new prescription. There is also a nutritionist in the office and she is helping us with "diet". We are using low-fat recipes, high fiber, and lactose free products. Things are improving. (In fact, the whole family is eating the same way now.) Of course, it is helpful too, that the stress level is lessened by not being at that school any longer.YOU CAN CHANGE GUIDANCE COUNSELORS if you have problems with the one you have. GO TO THE SCHOOL BOARD if you are not getting anywhere with solutions with your problems at school regarding the IBS! Try all of the above before you do the 504 plan. It is a wonderful plan for those schools that really implement it correctly. Educate the school first and go from there. The people at the school can work with you, they can keep your IBS confidential. You will need to go there with a plan and focus. If the guidance counselor is not helpful, go above them. If you go all the way up the ladder and you are still not being helped, go to the school board. They have a homebound office that you can speak to. If you do not get any results there, go to the head of the school board! BUT, keep your cool, don't let ANYONE intimidate you. Be firm but nice as well as confident. If you have to meet in a room with a big table, sit at the head of the table, facing the door! I found out there is "power" in that!







It sounds silly but it is true!I am sure I have left out alot and you have all probably fallen asleep by now. If you have any other questions, etc., please let me know. I will be happy to elaborate. Thanks for listening! Good luck to you all! I really hope that things will work out for you young people. I am so sorry I did not learn all of the things I have learned, sooner! It might have spared my son alot of stress! Take care!Mamma Bear ~*~


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

mama- your a godsnet. thanks for the advice. im going to be a senior this year and am very freaked out. My ibs isnt that bad but im dreading this school year. Our school sucks cause even if you dont have a real class(excluding sudy halls) you still have to stay!!! i have 4 classes first semester and a ton 2nd semester. have to ttake goverment,binuseness econ.,english 12, art of drawing, and lettering and design. im singed up for computer troubleshooting but im going to drop it. I have a feeling im goning to miss too much school to pass it. well, i guess this is the end of my rant


----------



## W0lfman (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey. For all you in high school. I worked it out with my teachers where I coud leave the room without asking for permission. Just come back when you are done. After that happened high school wasn't so bad. 22 now. Good luck.


----------



## LiteratureRose (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey Courtney, I'm 16 too- and totally dreading starting school! This is the 1st time I've been diagnosed w/ IBS and I'm scared about having to tell my teachers and counselors. Anytime you feel like talking IM me or write me a note! I'd love to be able to talk to someone my age who understands how impossible school and IBS can be. -Lizz


----------



## colestid (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi,Metamucil can help slow things down, or regulate if your C. But if your D, i would ask your doctor about Colestid. It really helped me, and my IBS.If i had it at a young age I may have been more outgoing and done something more with my life. My IBS has kept me in the shadows, and scared to date etc.Colestid changed my life.


----------



## mishya (Sep 16, 2002)

heyaz peepz....so glad to hear about da fears othas hav concernin skool (sounds selfish i no...sowi)...i hate n dread skool..atm im in yr 11...i dun think i can cope wit anotha yr of stress.....i stress more ova ibs n da probs dat come wit it den da skool work!...i feel so jelous of all da otha students who dun hav to put up wit dis...im sure u all feel da same way...dey dun no how lucky dey r...i would love to go on camps n not worry everyday at skool n durin outcomes etc n not hav to get up 2 hrs earlier every mornin den everyone else...sorry to vent....baiz


----------



## roo1029 (Aug 24, 2002)

I"m also on the 504 plan and it is wonderful!But more importantly, I no longer suffer from IBS symptoms. But even though i was on 504 i still often suffered at school and had a lot of pain and diarrea. But this all changed when I CHANGED MY DIET. After reading a book by Heather Van Vorous called IBS, THe first Year, an Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnoseed my life changed. A diet was outlined in this book which was made specially for IBS. After one week on this diet, my symptoms completely dissapeared. So many people don't know that diet can almost completely control your symptoms, and I wish I could tell everyone in the world, but I sure as hell am trying. DIET IS EVERYTHING! Change your diet and change your life. I recommend to order this book, you won't regret it I PROMISE. Any questions at all, email me at neonkiwi###msn.com


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi, the links for those books roo was talking about are www.eatingforibs.com and www.firstyearibs.comI have Eating for IBS and it has the most fabulous recipes in it!


----------



## ZenDavid (Nov 7, 2002)

Im new here and im connecting with people without even talkign with them = ) . PLEASE IM me sometime at ZennDavid on AIM. i would looooooove to chat with people like me = )


----------



## chasity_000 (Dec 5, 2002)

hey. to courtney: i just read what you wrote, and boy can i sympathise! ibs is a ###### normally, but add in school? woahhhhh...arghhh....lolz sowi im not making you feel any better. you HAVE to talk to your teachers and let them now what your going through, or at least your counsellor, and let him/ her talk to you teachers. you dont have to give them the full details. believe me, once the teachers knew i 'didnt always feel well' they were alot more understanding. also, just knowing this, this will relax you, good luck!


----------



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

I understand. I just had a Brit. Lit. exam and the teacher is not nice about leaving. She told us that we are allowed to leave the exam, but the test went in the trash. She told us a story of how she has had the flu (and threw up) and never left the room. I was so worried that I almost built up an IBS attack! The two hours lasted for ever, but I made it. I stopped writing for 30 minutes to relax, but it worked. I think the biggest thing is to try and not think about it. Worrying only makes it worse. Also remember that (statically) 1 out of every 4 of your teachers have IBS. There is always another teacher to help you talk to those that are ignorant to IBS!!


----------



## styles (Dec 11, 2002)

just a suggestion...to those with IBS-D....may want to check out the info in the Medicine section...OTC Calcium Carbonate supps...I've just started it and it's been helping...not in school anymore, but went thru 2 yrs of massage therapy school with this horrid #### (no pun intended) and i wish i'd known about the calcium then! i'm a practicing RMT and it's difficult to explain to patients why i have to leave a treatment!!! try it, check with your MD...styles


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

The 504 plan saved my life. I started college this fall, and I know I wouldn't be here without that plan. Luckily, most colleges recognize disability as well.


----------



## Amy727 (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi everyone out there suffering from IBS, I'm 18 years old and have had IBS for the past 2 years. I've had many tests and bloodwork done and I was diagnosed with IBS and gastritis. It's very difficult to live with something that there is no quick cure for. I've had to cut out caffiene and I take Nulev if I feel an episode coming on. Many times if I'm out and about I have to stop at the worst places just to use the bathroom, It's very frustrating. As was posted before, one of the ways to relieve yourself from an attack is to relax, it's very hard to train yourself to do this when you're in a lot of pain. But I've managed to do it many times. I'd love to talk to anyone or help anyone that has any questions or just wants to vent, my email address is Amy14303###hotmail.com or IM me at ami14303


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

I am only 11 years old . I missed 19 days no i mean 18 days of school and all beacause IBS i wish it would go away.Well when I get it. I just go in my room and listen to music or go to sleep. One time i went to bed at 600 I didn't even have super.But when i get it i go to the bath room.


----------



## SMax82 (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey skater-Hang in there! I know how it feels to be young with IBS...it can be so difficult and embarrassing! I have had IBS for almost all of my life and now I'm 20. I survived middle school and high school so I know you can too! Just take it day by day and you'll be ok. When things get rough, I always turn my heating pad...It definitely makes me feel a little better. Well, good luck and take care!


----------

